# Sony NEX-5 in Kolkata or online? In a hurry.



## ithehappy (Mar 8, 2013)

This is the camera I'd like to buy.  Been calling all the shops I know, but not a single one holds it, not even a Sony Centre I called.
NEX-5K : NEX-5 : NEX Camera (E-mount) : Sony India

 So kindly tell me where I can get this model,  if possible here in Calcutta,  if not, online. I have just one week to stay here and  I'll need to make the purchase within that timeframe.

 Thanks in advance.

 Saurav.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

Id suggest stay away from the nex series and get olympus pen e-pl1 / e-pm1

you can visit burma market in Calcutta


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 8, 2013)

I too couldnt find Nex 5 on any good online shops...you better get m4/3 like EPM1+twin lens or Nikon J1


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 8, 2013)

Great. Just when I like something it's NA.
Anyway, before finding NEX-5 I did see PM1, I know it's a VFM product, but let's see. I have no idea about that MOS sensor. I was mind blown after seeing NEX-5 images, now ...... damn..
Lol, maybe PM1 isn't available here as well!


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Great. Just when I like something it's NA.
> Anyway, before finding NEX-5 I did see PM1, I know it's a VFM product, but let's see. I have no idea about that MOS sensor. I was mind blown after seeing NEX-5 images, now ...... damn..
> Lol, maybe PM1 isn't available here as well!



try burma bazaar (youll get the imported grey market version) , else visit raxaul (bihar)...

see mm photographic :

Address: 5, Motisil Street, Dharmatala, Kolkata, West Bengal 700013, India
Phone:+91 33 2228 0456
Transit: Park Street

and visit esplanade road.

or if you are visiting delhi, it can be arranged, but you have to inform in advance

@ pritam and sons, chandni chowk, esplanade court. delhi


----------



## nac (Mar 8, 2013)

I think it's discontinued a long back... You can check the next model from NEX series but they are expensive and I am not sure about their availability. It's launched a while back but there ain't many sellers out here on online selling NEX 5/6/7...


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 8, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> try burma bazaar (youll get the imported grey market version) , else visit raxaul (bihar)...
> 
> see mm photographic :
> 
> ...


Lol, thanks. I won't visit Bihar to buy a camera, and I can't from Delhi. I don't have time. Just 8 more days I will be staying here, and I need to make that short time count.
And I know about M.M and more or less all the shops in Esplanade/Chowringhee area. Thanks though.


nac said:


> I think it's discontinued a long back... You can check the next model from NEX series but they are expensive and I am not sure about their availability. It's launched a while back but there ain't many sellers out here on online selling NEX 5/6/7...


Yeah, that's the problem. NEX-R is available if I preorder it, but I will not buy it at 39k, nor the NEX-6 at 49k.

Lets see, wish I could digest a SLR, then there wouldn't be much confusion.
So far I am jumping between XZ-1 and PM-1. Let's see...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Lol, thanks. I won't visit Bihar to buy a camera, and I can't from Delhi. I don't have time. Just 8 more days I will be staying here, and I need to make that short time count.
> And I know about M.M and more or less all the shops in Esplanade/Chowringhee area. Thanks though.
> 
> Yeah, that's the problem. NEX-R is available if I preorder it, but I will not buy it at 39k, nor the NEX-6 at 49k.
> ...



actually raxaul is on the border of nepal, its like a small new mexico...you get all kinds of electronics goods there from mp3 players to c4 detonators..


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 8, 2013)

@itthehappy Nex5K is discontinued...nex 5N not released here....others are costly..hmmm

what do i suggest u now    canon 1100D,nikon D3100,panasonic gf3 , olympus ep1 and nikon j1 are the other good choices

else u have those xz1,fz200 etc


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 9, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @itthehappy Nex5K is discontinued...nex 5N not released here....others are costly..hmmm
> 
> *what do i suggest u now *   canon 1100D,nikon D3100,panasonic gf3 , olympus ep1 and nikon j1 are the other good choices
> 
> else u have those xz1,fz200 etc


Yeah, lol. I have never searched for anything this much as I am doing with these damn cameras!
Well 1100D, D3100 are outta question atm, I am not taking that much weight to UK. Besides, I don't like to carry a big thing anyway. I know I have compromised quality, but size & weigh is getting a big factor now.
GF3 or E-PM1, well they are neck to neck, nothing to choose between in them, anyone could be opt!
FZ2000 is a great camera, much better than other SZ cameras, but 1/2.3" is a no go for me.
XZ-1, I just love it. 1/1.6", fast AF, great optics, pocketable, but then again I don't think it can match PM1/GF3's IQ.

Leave everything, I am gonna go to a shop tomorrow, hold both PM1/GF3 and XZ1, will buy the one I like, will depend on my impulse.

PS: I am sold with the image quality of PM1. Amazing! Now as I am liking it I am sure it won't be available here!


----------



## nac (Mar 9, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Now as I am liking it I am sure it won't be available here!



 It is available from online sellers. So hopefully it will be available in local stores as well...


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 9, 2013)

hope emp1 is available in the market...coz emp2 is already realeased quit a few months before


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 9, 2013)

Good news. Called MM and it's available, at Rs.21500. Fotocenter lists it at Rs.20900 however. Small differences anyway.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 9, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Good news. Called MM and it's available, at Rs.21500. Fotocenter lists it at Rs.20900 however. Small differences anyway.



bargain !


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 10, 2013)

thats a good deal 

D5000 is anyways better than D3100 ....u can get it....and start shooting 

BTW ur inbox is full and i cant reply to ur msg


----------

